# tanning... is it worth it?



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

I guess theres all sorts of variables when it comes to the thread title question, so heres mine 

I have NEVER not even once tanned in a tanning bed. I've always felt I can get it for free outside, why would I pay to lay in a bed that other people have sweat on?? haha but really, to each their own. I don't have a problem if others do it 

I've always lived in places where the sun was only readily available in summers. As a teen I would often lay out in the summers. As an adult it has varied more. When I first got married we lived in the desert and I learned to pretty much HATE the sun. So I stayed in the shade and tan free the entire 4 years. Then we moved to a more bearable place and had a private backyard so the first couple summers we lived here I would lay out a few times a week for like an hour each just during june-august. 

I DO love the way I look with a tan... but have also become more aware of how it can damage me. And I just do not like the idea of a fake tan. Anyways, through my marriage problems these last 3 years I haven't really cared what I looked like. Gave up working out regularly, and certainly didn't care about getting any sun in the summer. No loving husband to admire me in a bathing suit  So it's been another 3 years of staying sun-free. With the divorce now and me trying to focus on feeling better about myself, I've starting eating better and working out regularly again. I took a beach trip the other week with some friends but had no tan yet, but still felt nice to be in a two piece again 

ANYWAYS, bet you didn't think that a post about tanning would get so deep, would you? haha But basically I had thought I'd like a tan after so many years break to help give me a little self confidence this summer... and yet at the same time I just don't know if it's worth it. I haven't seen any visible damage yet... but I don't want to cause it. And recently I'm sure many of you saw the photo being passed around of the young mom who gets treatment for melanoma. Very eye opening.

Do you think one 3 month period of laying out in my backyard to help my new outlook on my transition and give me a boost of the feel goods is worth it? Or at 30 years old should I know better? It's nearing June so I'm trying to decide if I want to be tan or pale this summer


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I say stick to natural sun, and yes, it will give you a boost.

No skin cancer beds!

Some spray tans look great. I've never done one, but know people who do and I think they look great.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

As far as I know, I've never even been in the same room as a tanning bed, but I can't recommend it.

I've spent a large part of my life out in the sun. Now, in my 50s, I have to fairly regularly get bits and pieces of flesh removed due to their pre-cancerous appearance.

Don't be me. My guess is that you look perfectly lovely without the tanning bed.


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

It's definitely not worth it. Everyone I know that avoids the sun or uses sunscreen looks significantly younger than those who worship it. Aside from the obvious skin cancer, it really causes wrinkles!! I truly believe the reason many people mistake me for younger than I am is due to consistent sunscreen. If I really want to get some color, like before a vacation or for a special occasion, I'll get a spray tan which can look amazingly natural if you go to the right place. My dermatologist says you may not notice it as much in your 20's and early 30's but he really notices those in their late thirties and later aging at a much faster pace if you're tanning.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Personally, I am not a fan of tanning in any form, whether on a tanning bed or just laying out in the sun. I have a good friend who passed away a couple years ago from skin cancer at only 24. She loved to lay out in the sun and tan often. She found the melanoma too late and it took her life. 

I would just look for other ways to boost my confidence by getting a new look(new hair cut and/or color, some new clothes, new make up, and so on). There are many other things you can do beyond getting a tan to help feel your best.


----------



## Brigit (Apr 28, 2015)

Adeline said:


> I guess theres all sorts of variables when it comes to the thread title question, so heres mine
> 
> I have NEVER not even once tanned in a tanning bed. I've always felt I can get it for free outside, why would I pay to lay in a bed that other people have sweat on?? haha but really, to each their own. I don't have a problem if others do it
> 
> ...


DON'T TAN
DON'T TAN
and definitively
DON'T TAN

Get a spray tan.

http://www.elle.com/beauty/makeup-skin-care/news/a14938/pale-girls-guide-to-spray-tan/


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

just to be clear, I wasn't talking about doing a tanning bed at all  I definitely don't have the money for that, and even if I did I still would choose natural sun over that. 

I agree if I had a special occasion that I wanted some color for that I would try a spray tan, but to upkeep that for even a few months seems too costly and too much work... I'm lazy haha. I don't like the idea of a fade factor, having to prepare for it etc. But definitely it would be my first choice in having a tan for a special occasion 

hmmmm... I'm still torn. Definitely if you're like me where you go years without any sun it makes you question if you should again. I have no problem being pale, I've always only been a summer tanner. And I know I wouldn't be able to do this every summer of my life... hoping to be busy with kids sometime in the coming years  Seemed like it would be a last hoorah to my youth and a self confidence booster to my singledom to do it this summer... but I'm definitely still on the fence!!

Do any of you spray tan advocates regularly get spray tans for yourself?! Even if just for the summer. Seems like it'd be such a pain to maintain, is it?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

There are lots of good self tanning lotions now, especially to at least just do your arms and legs.


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

Is it weird that I'd rather be pale rather than bother with upkeeping a fake tan? haha but i guess the last time i tried a self tanning product was probably 9th grade... didn't go well. I'm open to any product suggestions if you've used one recently with success  Who knows, i may even end up going that way!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

The newer ones are much better, and although you will still get the same problems of how it is darker on your knees, elbows and ankles, if you start with very little of the product (and always wash your hands!) and build up a little every day, it will be nice and even. As simple as using any moisturizer. I would say all of them on the market are good right now...just start with a very light shade, not a darker one. The darker ones are for people who already have darker skin.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Adeline said:


> Is it weird that I'd rather be pale rather than bother with upkeeping a fake tan? haha but i guess the last time i tried a self tanning product was probably 9th grade... didn't go well. I'm open to any product suggestions if you've used one recently with success  Who knows, i may even end up going that way!


No, it's not weird. I used to put self tanner on my arms and legs. But I'd get sweat rings from my workout socks so no bueno. I looked like an idiot dork.

I gave up the ghost (pun intended lol) long ago. I've embraced my uber whitness. Also, being tan doesn't really go with my 'look'.

Now, getting some brief natural sun is a great idea. It's a mood booster. But don't lay out and bake in the sun.

I've never had a spray tan, but I hear they're exceptional.


----------



## fitchick1961 (May 5, 2015)

No, it's not worth it, even with 'real sun' , I'm 54' normally very fair skinned, we started going to beach when i was in my 40's, also I had alot of sun exposure as a child, you know, pre sunscreen . Just before we went on a beach trip about 8 or so yrs ago, I had a mole on my inner thigh that turned out to be stage 1 melanoma. My point is, even with this tiny mole, only being stage 1, they had to cut it out with a 1 inch margin all the way around., to make sure they got it all. I'm fairly thin, and anything bigger and they would have been into my thigh muscle. It's just not worth it. I use sunless tanner, I use jergens natural glow, I apply it right out of the shower with gloves, and it looks great on me.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

For what it is worth:
My wife is 48 and I am 53. I NEVER used a tanning bed, my wife has used one in the past, sparingly. We both have had several melanomas and basil cell cancers in various stages. I have a 4 inch scar on the side of my face as well as craters all over my body from surgeries. My wife is now one of those women who walk around with an umbrella all the time.
Proceed with caution.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Let me be really frank here. I've found that gentlemen on the dating scene will say that they think tanning is silly, risk of cancer, ages you, hate fake tans, can always tell if it's fake, etc. But they are also, by and large, much more attracted to women with at least some tan. I've had several men remark on how pale I am, and not in a complimentary way - and I've only been dating again since February. Many people still see being tanned as an attractive quality, even if they espouse the risks of tanning.

That said, tanning actually is bad for your skin. 

If you want the feel-good boost, I would suggest either a good self-tanner, carefully applied all over, or a spray-on tan from a reputable salon.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Rowan said:


> Let me be really frank here. I've found that gentlemen on the dating scene will say that they think tanning is silly, risk of cancer, ages you, hate fake tans, can always tell if it's fake, etc. But they are also, by and large, much more attracted to women with at least some tan. I've had several men remark on how pale I am, and not in a complimentary way - and I've only been dating again since February. Many people still see being tanned as an attractive quality, even if they espouse the risks of tanning.
> 
> That said, tanning actually is bad for your skin.
> 
> If you want the feel-good boost, I would suggest either a good self-tanner, carefully applied all over, or a spray-on tan from a reputable salon.


I would be one of the men that think pale, VERY pale skin is VERY attractive. Just sayin.

As we used to say in the car business, "there's and asss for every seat."


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

hmmmm... i'll admit the vitamin D and depression helping boosts you get from the sun are more of a secondary thing in convincing myself that it's "good for me!" haha. The main reason is all very superficial  lol I just like the way it looks! I'm not a make up wearer, and a tan almost makes me look a little better as makeup would... I know, so then "just wear makeup" haha but a tan doesn't require me to remove it everynight  well, it may just boil down to time though... I may not have time to catch enough sunny days every week because of various things anyway! It's hit and miss here with clouds and rain. The sun was more consistent in the desert but WAY too hot to handle laying outside for even a little. Maybe this is all a sign to stay pale :rofl:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

If the point is just to look good, definitely get some self tanning lotion. They also make it for your face, which is great to use instead of make up.

For me, I do use a tanning bed when I'm going to go somewhere sunny (which I try to do at least once per year but this year I am actually going on 3 trips)...I am just soooo white that I can't go out in the sun at all without getting a major sun burn....so I have to build up at least a little tan before I go or else I can't go outside in the sun. I still lather 50spf sunscreen on when I get there, even though I do have a tan. This is the only way I've found I can actually be out in the sun all day.

And yes, it ruins your skin.

So it is a trade off.

If just for looking better, spray tan or lotion is your friend!


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

The spray tan doesn't have to look fake and it doesn't require much upkeep. When I do it...I ask for the lightest they can give so it looks very natural. They call it youth glow at the place I go. No one can even really tell except myself but it absolutely hides imperfections so nicely! The only thing I do beforehand is exfoliate my whole body the day I go and you can't put on any lotion or makeup before application. It's very low mainenance and lasts almost 2 weeks. I don't do it regularly but maybe 3 times over the summer and one or two special occasions in the winter that might require strapless or backless dress or bare legs. People who get the dark option look rediculous in my opinion but the light base is very nice!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Check this out...

Alabama mom posts graphic selfie of skin cancer to raise awareness

FWIW, this lady tanned a LOT.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Adeline said:


> I guess theres all sorts of variables when it comes to the thread title question, so heres mine
> 
> I have NEVER not even once tanned in a tanning bed. I've always felt I can get it for free outside, why would I pay to lay in a bed that other people have sweat on?? haha but really, to each their own. I don't have a problem if others do it
> 
> ...


Adeline,
tanning whether outdoors or artificial is just one of those moderation things. A little bit goes a long way and too much is a problem. Think about it from a logical standpoint. We are evolved to handle the sun but just not too much of it.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Being a person of Northern European descent married to a person of Central American descent all I am going to add to this discussion is this...

tan lines are freakin HAWT.

That is all.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Never sun tan if you want to age slowly and gracefully.

I've seen too many ladies in their 30's and older look really old and have gross skin. Too much tanning catches up to you.

I personally never sun tan.

One of the reasons I look so young for my age.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Thundarr said:


> Adeline,
> tanning whether outdoors or artificial is just one of those moderation things. A little bit goes a long way and too much is a problem. Think about it from a logical standpoint. We are evolved to handle the sun but just not too much of it.


I agree. For me, I get enough of a tan by being outside with the dogs and running outside. 

A few years ago I became somewhat obsessed with tanning during the summer. I was single, dating, and living in an apartment complex with a pool. I got very tan and looked good. However, my skin did really age that summer, and it was mostly on my chest since I didn't do appropriate moisturizing there. My face still looks young for my age because I've always been a stickler about moisturizing.


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

It hasn't aged me... yet. I still look 10 years younger than I am haha. Probably because I take so many years breaks in between... 3 years without it this time. And yes, I've found moisturizing daily is my most effective beauty secret as well! I keep going back and forth, one minute even laying in my backyard seems like too much work... the next minute I look at pictures of when I had a nice tan and think it sure would be a nice temporary confidence booster... and maybe it would help with my depression over this transition for divorce. hmmmmmm... important deicions 




GusPolinski said:


> Check this out...
> 
> Alabama mom posts graphic selfie of skin cancer to raise awareness
> 
> FWIW, this lady tanned a LOT.


yep, that's the one I referenced in my OP! Saw it the other week and definitely made me think.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Adeline said:


> It hasn't aged me... yet. I still look 10 years younger than I am haha. Probably because I take so many years breaks in between... 3 years without it this time. And yes, I've found moisturizing daily is my most effective beauty secret as well! I keep going back and forth, one minute even laying in my backyard seems like too much work... the next minute I look at pictures of when I had a nice tan and think it sure would be a nice temporary confidence booster... and maybe it would help with my depression over this transition for divorce. *hmmmmmm... important deicions *


Haha! If this is your most difficult one, you're doing pretty good .


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Speaking as a guy, there is no question that a 'glowing' slightly tanned woman looks healthy and sexy.

Flip the coin.

Skin cancer is on the increase. Skin cancer (melanoma) kills. It is very virulent.

My parents never slapped sun cream on me when I was young...I have 'moles' that I now have to get checked.

I paste sun cream on my children now. If they want to go swimming in teh sun they wear a t-shirt and a hat.

We all want a 'tan'....but I'm not prepared to die for one.

Please, sun screen up...


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

There are other ways to naturally glow without depending on Sun. Diet, water consumption, good sleep are just a few thoughts that come to mind. You exude what you eat and drink...


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

Aside from spray tans, those in the body building community will sometimes use a product called Melanotan II. It requires subQ injections (as I don't think the nasal spray version is available). It will give you a very dark tan with minimal sun exposure. 

A side effect is that it will raise your libido as well. It is not an anabolic steroid or anything like that. I used it with my last competition to help get a deep base tan before the stage spray tan. The use of MTII turned me pretty dark. Also, it helps the tan stay longer. I was relatively tan for about 3-4 months after stopping regular sun exposure. The MTII is known to prolong the effects of your tan.

You can google Melanotan II and find it in 100's of places on line.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

MountainRunner said:


> Being a person of Northern European descent married to a person of Central American descent all I am going to add to this discussion is this...
> 
> tan lines are freakin HAWT.
> 
> That is all.


True story.


----------

